# I found a feather on the floor of my budgie's cage



## Charlotteperry (Jun 6, 2015)

Hey all. So today I have been out one hour and have come back and there is a feather on the flore like from the root!! Is he sick is he stressed please help.


----------



## Sixala (Jun 13, 2015)

If he is molting it is normal for him to loose his feathers. Even the long ones on his tail!

That's a pretty feather by the way, I would keep it.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Looks like he's moulting! It's perfectly normal, he'll grow a new one soon 

I've kept every single one of Mallorn's tail feathers! They're pretty!


----------



## Charlotteperry (Jun 6, 2015)

Ow waw that's good news I was panicking thinking he was sick or stressed. Thats such a relief he's only lost that first one a just was not sure if he had hurt himself. Thank you so very much I really appreciate all comments


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Charlotte,

Please take the time to read all the information in the links I provided both on your profile page and in your introductory thread. 
You will learn a great deal about budgies and their care by doing so. 
Additionally, you'll learn what is considered "normal" as well as some things that are not. 

In the meantime, take a look at this link regarding molting:
http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/35938-molting-faqs.html

Best wishes! :wave:*


----------

